
War on plastic waste faces setback as cost of recycled material soars - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/13/war-on-plastic-waste-faces-setback-as-cost-of-recycled-material-soars
======
bipolar_lisper
we need to just stop using plastic altogether. companies were perfectly able
to operate and make a profit off of glass bottles. poor and middle class
people have not seen any economic benefit to switching to plastic in many
cases. only the rich have seen the benefits. i see no reason not to return to
glass for things like bottles if the only excuse is that rich people won't
make as much money.

